
IBM Open-Sources Potential "Internet of Things" Protocol - johns
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/11/ibm-open-sources-potential-int.php
======
forgotusername
Check out <http://www.ccnx.org/> for another protocol with similar intentions.
CCNX supports a whole load more, including unified routing and caching, multi-
path, enumeration, isn't designed just for small data (i.e. it's perfectly
feasible to publish/retrieve terabyte-sized videos over it), and originated
with a team that included Van Jacobsen.

MQTT seems more focused on small devices and ultra-low bandwidth, which could
be a good or bad thing. Considering the overheads of CCNX (header size is
64-128 bytes IIRC), I'm not convinced a minimalist protocol for this stuff is
such a good idea, given even the tinyest hardware around these days, and
currently prevalent wireless communications protocols could already easily
handle something that heavy.

------
trout
For those following the IPv6 issues - this is one of the real, justifiable,
not-fluffy ideas that make sense for IPv6. Even then, this idea is still
fluffy. RFID is a cool idea, but too passive for some of the cooler
applications.

I think it's neat, but it will be stagnant until we make really tiny wifi
chips, extremely flexible mobile broadband plans for multiple devices per
person, or create new low-power, low bandwidth, ad-hoc wireless networks for
these applications.

------
j_baker
I thought that this sounded neat until I read the part about bridging "SOA,
REST, Pub/Sub and other middleware architectures". And realize that IBM is
doing nothing more than creating a new buzzword and marketing it with a bunch
of (probably out-of-touch) prognostications that the web is going to need ten
years in the future.

I hope this turns out well, but I don't plan on holding my breath.

------
jwn
Does anyone know of any existing hardware/gadgets/do-dadds or mainstream
software that utilizes this MQTT? I've never heard of it until just now (which
doesn't mean much, but it's new to me).

------
brendino
This has huge implications - imagine every "thing" having a freely-available
API. Combine that with predictive analytics and we can come really close to
predicting the future.

~~~
rrrazdan
An economy with realtime and complete data. Imagine the efficiencies created
then.

~~~
pnathan
Imagine the surveillance endemic to the system.

~~~
twainer
Yes, and frankly the micro-managing boredom. From my perspective, any system
like this is starting to serve the needs of the platform in place of the needs
of the consumer.

My car already has a light for when the oil needs to be changed. I don't need
an oil-changer showing up at my door or the service-station calling me.

We have to fight for every ounce of privacy these days - why should anyone be
expected to turn the whole life of their family into, essentially, an EZ-
Pass?? No thanks . . .

------
checoivan
Interesting. There's a similar research about a content centric based internet
coming out of Xerox PARC.

[http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-parc-wants-to-reinvent-the-
inter...](http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-parc-wants-to-reinvent-the-internet/)

------
joezydeco
Well, I guess that explains why Pachube went to a free service earlier this
week.

------
xxiao
good stuff, want to see a stable open source server on that.

~~~
chris_j
Check out <http://mosquitto.org/> which is an open source implementation of
MQTT.

